# Help with my lab results



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

TSH 0.53 MLU/L (0.40 - 4.50)
T3 FREE 2.8 PG/ML (2.3 - 4.2)
T4 FREE 0.8 NG/DL (0.8 - 1.8)

This is on 1.5 grains of nature throid

I still have some symptoms, bad dandruff, cracked heels, hands tingling, neck pain, eyes dry, anxiety and depression.

Most of these went away when I was on 2 grains, but the doctor backed me off because I was a little over the range on free t3.

Any thoughts on these labs should I be at 2 grains, I feel I should but my doctor says these labs are fine.

Please need suggestions!

Thanks guys!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You definitely need a bump up! How did you feel on the 2 grains? Did you feel any hyper symptoms at all with the FT3 being over range?


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I felt better, maybe a little bit... But doesn't it take a little bit for your body to adjust to the new level? Thanks Jenny


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It can, but everyone is different. Maybe you could try going up to 1 3/4 grain? You definitely need more meds, but it sounds like the doc didn't like your FT3 on the 2 grains.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll chime in with the vote of 1 3/4 grain and see how you feel.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys I will try 1 3/4 grains


----------

